# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Служение в Храме

## Антон А

Харе Кришна!
Совсем мало времени прошло как я познакомился с Сознанием Кришны, ещё меньше как я стал посещать Храм и Бхакти-Врикшу, поэтому прошу меня простить, если задам неуместный вопрос. Мне бы хотелось быть полезным для вайшнавов, есть ли такая возможность взять какое-нибудь служение в Храме, пусть самое незначительное, 1-2 раза в неделю? К кому необходимо обращаться с этим желанием в самом Храме? 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна!
> Совсем мало времени прошло как я познакомился с Сознанием Кришны, ещё меньше как я стал посещать Храм и Бхакти-Врикшу, поэтому прошу меня простить, если задам неуместный вопрос. Мне бы хотелось быть полезным для вайшнавов, есть ли такая возможность взять какое-нибудь служение в Храме, пусть самое незначительное, 1-2 раза в неделю? К кому необходимо обращаться с этим желанием в самом Храме? 
> Харе Кришна!


Вы про Москву говорите? Если да, можете обратиться к любым служителям храма, они вам помогут найти служение. Служения достаточно.

----------


## Антон А

Да, про Москву. Спасибо!

----------

